# Leaves and water droplets for C&C.



## Tight Knot (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Here are a few water droplet shots for C&C.
First question, is which do you prefer and why?
And 2nd question is how do I get rid of the black part of the background easily in PS?

Thanks all.


----------



## KenC (Oct 7, 2014)

The last, because the background is not as nice in the first (even without the darker areas) and somehow the plant looks better upright (is this how it really was?).  I'd be tempted to crop a bit on the right.

To eliminate the dark areas in the first, I would try to copy and paste repeatedly from the lower left, using the clone tool to blend.  I'd use several separate layers, which can drive you crazy when cloning, but allows you to backtrack better.


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 7, 2014)

KenC said:


> The last, because the background is not as nice in the first (even without the darker areas) and somehow the plant looks better upright (is this how it really was?).  I'd be tempted to crop a bit on the right.
> 
> To eliminate the dark areas in the first, I would try to copy and paste repeatedly from the lower left, using the clone tool to blend.  I'd use several separate layers, which can drive you crazy when cloning, but allows you to backtrack better.


Hi Ken,

Thanks for the detailed C&C.

Just a background on the images - This cluster of leaves (not sure if it can be called a flower) was +- 1" tall, and was taken with a 100mm Macro lens and an extension tube set using the 12mm, 20mm and the 36mm extensions at the same time. The white background was someone holding up a white sheet behind which gives you the hand holding a sheet corner in one droplet, and the face in the other.

I also preferred the dark background, but I also liked the reflection of the face in the water droplet in the white background version, hence wanting to clean it up.
Yes, the upright version is the way the plant grew, I tried a 180 rotate to see how it looked, and of course, it looked like a totally different image.

I'll try the layered idea. I like it better than what I was going to do, which would have been trying everything on one layer. Thanks for the info


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 7, 2014)

I prefer the one on bottom right even though the background is black. It's a pain to change black BG in post processing. Easier to avoid it when photographing.


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 8, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> I prefer the one on bottom right even though the background is black. It's a pain to change black BG in post processing. Easier to avoid it when photographing.


Thanks Orionmystery.


----------



## Flyextreme (Oct 8, 2014)

I like the third one. However, the house in the refraction takes away from the "natural" beauty IMHO.


----------



## Tight Knot (Oct 8, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> I like the third one. However, the house in the refraction takes away from the "natural" beauty IMHO.


Thanks flyextreme. For the C&C and for teaching me a new word. I knew what refraction meant, but never thought of using it here in this context.

I guess I like the house, as it gives the image a little more interest. But I see what you mean about the "natural" beauty.


----------

